# Yet Another "What's On The Bench?" Thread.



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

What are y'all working on this fine Monday?????

I've got a full bench......two MS362CMRs with the machine work done......and a 346XP that's ready to be assembled here. 




Then this NOS 064 is going under the knife...







And.......it's twin brother too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 18, 2014)

An very clean homelite 360 needs carb work. This cad is for the birds


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 18, 2014)

I got a 7900 and putting a new piston in the 088 just for the heck of it. I finished up a 394 the other day.


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 18, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Then this NOS 064 is going under the knife...


 
Where did the NOS 064 come from? Very impressive.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 18, 2014)

Same old Dayton branded Poulan 245 that has been there for 2 years. However, I did bring home from Virginia my Poulan 3400 I tore apart 4+ years ago. Not on my bench, but I put a new frame behind this and hung it up yesterday.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

It belongs to a member.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 18, 2014)

A 395 beaten to death


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 18, 2014)

I got it all fueled up ready to go test cut when my neighbor wakes up. The log pile is on his end of the house.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 18, 2014)

id say if the saws ready its time for him to wakey wakey


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 18, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> id say if the saws ready its time for him to wakey wakey



I like him. He doesn't complain about the saw noise or chickens. I have cut a tree for him so that helped also. He works 11-7.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 18, 2014)

254xp and 262xp. One of them needs some fancy port work ...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 18, 2014)

Once I saw the rattlesnake pix in the other thread, I put all my saws away and started a few honey do projects.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm gonna eat one of dem snakes after while.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 18, 2014)

Metal tag 064 looks familiar


----------



## JC360 (Aug 18, 2014)

My new to me 044. Thought I was buying a 10 mm saw(slanted fins on head).
Nope, NWP BB kit on it. Took me awhile, and a bunch of help from you all to figure out what i have.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> Metal tag 064 looks familiar



It is in fine condition. I like that the carb box/intake system has been upgraded to the current style.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 18, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna eat one of dem snakes after while.


The reason they tastes like chicken is cause I sooooo chicken of them (dem).


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 18, 2014)

Blip or pin, blip or pin, blip or pin? Decisions, decisions, decisions.....


----------



## old-cat (Aug 18, 2014)

A customer drove a hundred plus miles to bring me 4 saws to check. Only one needs any work done. Three MS192Ts and an MS440R


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 18, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It is in fine condition. I like that the carb box/intake system has been upgraded to the current style.



Unlimited coil also


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 18, 2014)

The lift arm off my 853 Bobcat, putting in a seal kit. Other than that NOTHING!!! I spent 11 hours cleaning my shop last Friday!!!


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 18, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I like him. He doesn't complain about the saw noise or chickens. I have cut a tree for him so that helped also. He works 11-7.


Glad to see at least someone has good neighbors...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 18, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


> Glad to see at least someone has good neighbors...



We've got one that complains of the chicken smell. It really was the corn fermenting with a week straight of rain.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got some great neighbors. Between them and us we own both sides of the road, and all the way around the end. We all get along like family, and help one another out in everything.


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 18, 2014)

We have chickens and pigs. No complaints (yet...). Chicken poop don't smell bad unless you're close up, and it's wet.
Pigs are the cleanest animal you'll ever own. They'll **** and pee in one corner and bed in another.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got some great neighbors. Between them and us we own both sides of the road, and all the way around the end. We all get along like family, and help one another out in everything.


That means a bunch!!!! Not surprised,,, Gotta Jonsered 330 and A stihl MS 660 waiting on parts!!!! The 660 started out thinking the wood tick got lucky & it just had a bent crankshaft and a few other outside parts, top handle, clutch cover, starter recoil,,, as I got the cases split I quickly realized it is gonna need a new set of Crankcases (ouch!!!!!)


----------



## redfin (Aug 18, 2014)

Been to busy fixing other crap for saws lately. Tore a tooth off the hoe bucket Saturday. That's first priority.


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 18, 2014)

2001 Jetta parts, seized wipers on the bench and it needs a oil change,,,
But its 32c here so might decide to got to the beach with my bottled Miller friends instead,,,, 
Being retired means you can put stuff off, for a bit,,


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 18, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> That means a bunch!!!! Not surprised,,, Gotta Jonsered 330 and A stihl MS 660 waiting on parts!!!!







RiverRat2 said:


> That means a bunch!!!! Not surprised,,, Gotta Jonsered 330 and A stihl MS 660 waiting on parts!!!!




Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Aug 18, 2014)

CHAIN!! LOL! 

Ronnie is suppose to have us 4 or 5 044s and 2 036s comin to redo though


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 18, 2014)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 364158
> CHAIN!! LOL!
> View attachment 364158
> Ronnie is suppose to have us 4 or 5 044s and 2 036s comin to redo though



You need you one of the filing vises homelite410 makes. It will be much easier than that in the vise.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 18, 2014)

Will be too busy to work on it but the 064 CL find and a pile of 038 028 parts will be here.


----------



## Riftweaver (Aug 18, 2014)

Husky 385XP, Stihl 025, Stihl 026, Stihl 026, Log Splitter Design, Stihl HS 85

Most of it is waiting until I can finish my surveillance install.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2014)

My bench? No saws, the saws are all done and ready for the next job. There's a coffee cup, an ashtray, a Madsen's catalog, and a pair of Wesco's that I'll get around to putting new calks in one of these days.

Retirement is good.


----------



## mtlogdog (Aug 18, 2014)

Makita 7901 ms 660 jonsered 670 which needs new tank vent


----------



## chadihman (Aug 18, 2014)

660 ready for another dyno test, 461 ready for dyno tests, 460 ready for dyno tests, 460 ready to be assembled with a new oem cylinder, and a 361 sitting in a box ready for assembly.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a third 07S on the bench. I already have one that's a fully restored shelf queen, and one that's a rebuilt GTG runner. The GTG runner had a handle that was a full wrap hacked off with a hacksaw to make a 1/2 wrap. I've been watching for a good 1/2 wrap handle for several years. I've not seen one. I bought this 3rd complete saw simply for it's good handle. I swapped handles and am now going through the saw before re-selling it. I've got it running with good compression. I'm now waiting for a carb kit and fuel line to finish it off.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

The 07 is a rare saw indeed......


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 18, 2014)

What is it, any pics???


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2014)

None of this third one yet. I'll have to get them all together for a group pic. Here are my two keepers.

I have no finished pics of my shelf queen. It's almost finished here.










Here's my GTG runner that needed a good handle.









Here's the thing I most love about these old saws. I'm not aware of another model quite like it...not to mention that it's a 75cc top handle saw! How cool is that?!!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 18, 2014)

Neighbors what neighbors  We shot clays Sat and rifles Sun right out back. Noise no problem. 

Bench today, notta, just a mini tiller.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, that is cool, thanks for the pics & video. I've never seen one before, what a beautiful, classic saw.

Thanks for sharing, that is very, very nice!!!!


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice 07s Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Wow, that is cool, thanks for the pics & video. I've never seen one before, what a beautiful, classic saw.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, that is very, very nice!!!!


Every vintage Stihl collector should have one in their collection. They will shock you with their power as well. Quite impressive for their vintage.


----------



## Grey (Aug 18, 2014)

No saws today.
Tail fan and beard from the gobbler I shot this Spring, curing in salt-borax, just about ready to mount.
A bunch of beautiful flitch-sawn cherry that is slowly working it's way towards becoming a bed.
Sharpening broadheads for upcoming deer season.
That's enough for me right now.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 18, 2014)

The only thing close to "Vintage" that I "technically" have is an 041 AV. MechanicMatt got it running and loaned it to his BIL, and I have never even pulled the trigger on it! The BIL loves it!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 18, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The only thing close to "Vintage" that I "technically" have is an 041 AV. MechanicMatt got it running and loaned it to his BIL, and I have never even pulled the trigger on it! The BIL loves it!


I also have an 041 lying on a dry floor. Carb is bad and cannot be replaced. Carb is no longer made, no longer sold. Boat anchors drive me bonkers.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 18, 2014)

About twenty chains to sharpen!  And none of them are mine.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 18, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> About twenty chains to sharpen!  And none of them are mine.


That's only about $100 worth of work in these parts. Good luck!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey randy feel free to get fancy on the 064. It will likely wear a 28" bar( or shorter) most of the time.


----------



## Grey (Aug 18, 2014)

Turkey Fan and Beard





Cherry Bed




Miter square at 12"


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

i'd love to see pics of the bed as you get along with it.


----------



## Grey (Aug 18, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'd love to see pics of the bed as you get along with it.


Thanks for the motivation! I've been working on and off on it for a couple of years. I need to bear down and get 'er done. I can't wait to get this lumber finished out a beautiful....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> Hey randy feel free to get fancy on the 064. It will likely wear a 28" bar( or shorter) most of the time.



You mean like finger ports?


----------



## RedFir Down (Aug 18, 2014)

A little bit of CAT killing.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> That's only about $100 worth of work in these parts. Good luck!


I get to do these for free, when you work on saws and sharpen chains in these parts you suddenly have a lot of friends Lol


----------



## fulltrack (Aug 18, 2014)

silicon bronze tig brazing  Anyone have any 3.0 gm marine/industrial cyl heads?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a HS 84 hedgetrimmer an older man brought to me to see if i could fix it. He took it to the local dealer, they did a quick compression test. They said compression was too low he needed a new one.

He said it just quit and would not restart.
I looked at it , it was filthy but has 130lbs compression. I noticed the primer bulb or the lack of one, It had rotted off. Owner said he never used the bulb.

I need some dead carbs for parts. I might be able to delete the primer.

Neighbor drug up a nice riding mower it over revs. The govenor is not working properly and prevous owner worked on it!!!!
Who spread the rumor that a carb problem can be fixed by twisting the adjusting screws and throwing away the air filter?

I guess this week my bench will try to fix stupid!


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 19, 2014)

i currently have a big old ugly 24v marine starter all apart from a big old ugly detroit jimmy on the bench. been in and out of salt water hundreds of times over the years so it is a salvage project. they are sealed really well though so i think i can rebuild it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 19, 2014)

The joys of saltwater, rusted/broken bolts and dissolving parts. Wiring and saltwater is fun too.
I do a little wiring/repair on small inshore fishing boats. You learn the value of good sealed connections quick.


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 19, 2014)

i hate it. inland guys don't even know.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You mean like finger ports?



Why not......


----------



## glock37 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> What are y'all working on this fine Monday?????
> 
> I've got a full bench......two MS362CMRs with the machine work done......and a 346XP that's ready to be assembled here.
> 
> ...


 
Randy when is your 064 getting together

i almost got everything together to build mine 064 nos from parts damn theres a lot of parts

dan keeps barrowwing parts for his


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 19, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Randy when is your 064 getting together
> 
> i almost got everything together to build mine 064 nos from parts damn theres a lot of parts
> 
> dan keeps barrowwing parts for his


Are you using a 064 or 066 top end?


----------



## imagineero (Aug 19, 2014)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 364158
> CHAIN!! LOL!
> View attachment 364158
> Ronnie is suppose to have us 4 or 5 044s and 2 036s comin to redo though



do you hit your chain with a hammer?


----------



## KG441c (Aug 19, 2014)

imagineero said:


> do you hit your chain with a hammer?


Of course. If the tooth didnt turn out right I smash the hell out of it with a hammer and start over???? Lol. I tap the handle of the vise to hold the chain if its alil loose


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 19, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The joys of saltwater, rusted/broken bolts and dissolving parts. Wiring and saltwater is fun too.
> I do a little wiring/repair on small inshore fishing boats. You learn the value of good sealed connections quick.


What is the best method to seal the connections?


----------



## weimedog (Aug 19, 2014)

A smashed or skidder modded Stihl MS660, A tree modified MS460 both from the same outfit! A Jonsered 2083 going to be a video & built with a 2077 (2083-2) top end..... A POS MS180 that runs anemic and the guy wants it to run stronger......or have me absorb it on trade for another "fugly 350 build"... not happening! Not certain what to do with that Stilh MS180....


----------



## glock37 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got a oem 064 and a used 064 ks cyl not sure which one 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> i currently have a big old ugly 24v marine starter all apart from a big old ugly detroit jimmy on the bench. been in and out of salt water hundreds of times over the years so it is a salvage project. they are sealed really well though so i think i can rebuild it.



I've rewound and rebuild a few big starters.......it's amazing what you can do when you're broke and need to use a piece of equipment.


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 19, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> i hate it. inland guys don't even know.


Actually most of the northern states know all to well. I have fixed spring mounts on truck rear end housings that were leaking oil in less than 10 years of use. Cab mounts on trucks that had to be cut off because the bolts were rusted in to the point of not being able to be driven or jacked out of the mount. Double truck frames split at the top and bottom from rust expansion. Wiring, humm everything is green dust instead of copper colored. OH the joys of salt!! CJ


----------



## Lootbug (Aug 19, 2014)

The ugly truth...it's a mess ! Echo trimmer, Stihl HT131 pole saw with a bent shaft (coworker dropped a branch on it and he's not even supposed to use that saw ), 026 needs at least a piston, makita 7900 project, boxes of dolmar 6400, 7300, and stihl 361 parts for upcoming/ongoing projects. Good news is the 7900 is mostly finished...just need to find a blue clutch cover .


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 19, 2014)

CJ1 said:


> Actually most of the northern states know all to well. I have fixed spring mounts on truck rear end housings that were leaking oil in less than 10 years of use. Cab mounts on trucks that had to be cut off because the bolts were rusted in to the point of not being able to be driven or jacked out of the mount. Double truck frames split at the top and bottom from rust expansion. Wiring, humm everything is green dust instead of copper colored. OH the joys of salt!! CJ



Have you ever lived on the east or west coast?


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 19, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> Have you ever lived on the east or west coast?


Nope but we were within a block of Tampa Bay. You could see the Zars [sp] Palace from the front yard. Does that count?
We did learn not to buy a car from anybody local but they were still in better shape than ones from the rust belt where we live.CJ


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 19, 2014)

My truck lived in the deserts of helmet California most of it's life. It's a jewel compared to all the other same trucks around. I'd say west is way worse cause of winds bring ocean air onto the coast. A south easterly storm here is something else. Not a hurricane but pretty grosse. The inner rail of boxed framed vehicles is gone really fast if you don't take care of them and a lot of bolts may as we'll be rivets cause the head is so rotten you can't use a tool on it anyways.


----------



## Stu in Tokyo (Aug 19, 2014)

My Husqvarna 185CD I'm trying to get running again.


----------



## fulltrack (Aug 19, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> My truck lived in the deserts of helmet California most of it's life. It's a jewel compared to all the other same trucks around. I'd say west is way worse cause of winds bring ocean air onto the coast. A south easterly storm here is something else. Not a hurricane but pretty grosse. The inner rail of boxed framed vehicles is gone really fast if you don't take care of them and a lot of bolts may as we'll be rivets cause the head is so rotten you can't use a tool on it anyways.



This is all true, but I still need a cylinder head. You must have one up there , ask your friends


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> Hey randy feel free to get fancy on the 064. It will likely wear a 28" bar( or shorter) most of the time.





Mastermind said:


> You mean like finger ports?





fastLeo151 said:


> Why not......



Like this?????


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like this?????
> 
> View attachment 364269




Droooool


----------



## big t double (Aug 19, 2014)

Now why go and make a trenched out mess of that perfectly good cylinder?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 19, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What is the best method to seal the connections?


Clean wire then use a noninsulated crimp. Use good quality crimpers.
I use 2 layers of adheasive lined heat shrink tubing. Slide a shorter piece over the crimp and heat/shrink it. Then put a longer piece over the first. This helps in strain relief at the connection.
I get the 3 to 1 adheasive lined heatshrink from Buyheatshrink.com Good prices and has most sizes. Comes in 4' sticks.

Heatshrink works good to recover the handle on your chainsaw too.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

big t double said:


> Now why go and make a trenched out mess of that perfectly good cylinder?



That cylinder is a non-decomp KS 066 jug.......one of the rarest of rare jugs.


----------



## big t double (Aug 19, 2014)

Was that done as a woods port or maybe a better question is what application would that type of port work be used in...more for racing??


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Andrew said this saw is for a shorter bar, hot rod, GTG type of use. 

The timing numbers will still allow it to run a 28 - 32" bar though. It can still be used everyday if he wants to. I've found that by adding these type ports to an engine with the "work" numbers I use it just raises the power band higher.....


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 19, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Clean wire then use a noninsulated crimp. Use good quality crimpers.
> I use 2 layers of adheasive lined heat shrink tubing. Slide a shorter piece over the crimp and heat/shrink it. Then put a longer piece over the first. This helps in strain relief at the connection.
> I get the 3 to 1 adheasive lined heatshrink from Buyheatshrink.com Good prices and has most sizes. Comes in 4' sticks.
> 
> Heatshrink works good to recover the handle on your chainsaw too.


Good trick thanks.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 19, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> I get to do these for free, when you work on saws and sharpen chains in these parts you suddenly have a lot of friends Lol


Come to think of it, my $100 estimate is way too high. I usually get an average of $4 a chain for sharpening. And, it makes no difference how many DLs are involved or how bad the chain is rocked.


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 19, 2014)

fulltrack said:


> This is all true, but I still need a cylinder head. You must have one up there , ask your friends



Cylinder head for what?


----------



## fulltrack (Aug 19, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> Cylinder head for what?


3.0 gm marine/industrial, the 140 horse variety. Most of them seem to be 'stress relieved' with cracks


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 19, 2014)

A bunch of wheels from my old rhino bat wing finish mower that need new tubes and tahrs. That job is just about as much fun as rewinding a recoil spring


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Aug 19, 2014)

Whats on your bench today Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Old chainsaws.....you know.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Old chainsaws.....you know.


No pics?? 

797 runnin' yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Not even looked at it good yet Clint. I did forget to mail out your 440 jug though.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 19, 2014)

No worries... Still gathering parts. 

My bench... More cabinets.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

This one is off of the bench now.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Aug 19, 2014)

Which Clint you talking to? [emoji14]


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh Lawd.......too many Clints. 

This 441 is a nice damn saw. Did you get the R parts, or take the wrap handle off and replace it with a standard handlebar?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Aug 19, 2014)

Took the wrap off....still got it sitting in the garage collecting dust


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 19, 2014)

I emptied my bench when I finished an 039 I was building. Now on the floor, shelves, on top of upside down totes, and in buckets.....are the next projects.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Which Clint you talking to?


Don't be tryin' to swipe my jug!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Aug 19, 2014)

Nothing on the bench yet but will be getting everything ready to help out a member here do some testing of chains and bars. He's done a bunch of it before but needs some bigger logs and we just got a big cottonwood in last week that will fit the bill. Will have 2 skid steers both with grapples and a set of heavy duty saw horses if need be. Plus lots of saws. Just a mini gtg and after that I'm headed to a benefit for a little boy that was born in January that has had many issues. Had to get another 261 to donate for the live auction and got to make sure it brings good money. Last years 261 went for 1k thanks to me and the guy that donated it. Granted he bought it twice but well worth the money.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 19, 2014)

I got the new piston in the 088. Boxed up the 394 and the 460 cylinder kit for shipping. Debating on running the 7900 again this evening.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like this?????
> 
> View attachment 364269


Do you have any concerns of those bridges breaking? I've yet to try my hand at finger porting. Nice looking work.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I got the new piston in the 088. Boxed up the 394 and the 460 cylinder kit for shipping. Debating on running the 7900 again this evening.


Is the 7900 stock? Is it gonna be for sale, too?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Don't be tryin' to swipe my jug!



Errrr......that ain't your jug. That is an 066 jug. Your jug just got bridge ports. 



blsnelling said:


> Do you have any concerns of those bridges breaking? I've yet to try my hand at finger porting. Nice looking work.



No, so far so good. I've done a slew of them like this. 

Can you see the tips? The opening points are the same, but the main transfer has a 2 degree slope....


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like this?????
> 
> View attachment 364269


As long as the chain spins in the proper direction I'll be happy. But dagun that's some beautiful work.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

I like a sloped transfer as well. I don't have proof that it makes a difference, but it seems to work well. I thought about putting finger ports in my piped 390XP, but chickened out, lol. Ever tried them in a 390?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think the quad port engines need them. I'm more in the "keep the transfer velocity really high" camp. The smallish tunnels and tight cases, along with the full skirt piston has to make a heck of fast flow thru those tunnels. I really think that's why those engines run so strong. It seems to me that anything we do that opens the bottom end up, and in anyway lowers primary compression just hurts those engines. 

Have you built one with a different piston? Anything windowed?


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> *Oh Lawd.......too many Clints.*
> 
> This 441 is a nice damn saw. Did you get the R parts, or take the wrap handle off and replace it with a standard handlebar?


 
Yes we are everywhere


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

The Clints and Randys have invaded.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Have you built one with a different piston? Anything windowed?


I have not.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Just to test some theories, I built a 372 BB with a 7900 piston. It was a turd compared to how it ran with a full skirt piston. Of course if I raised the exhaust up to 90 degrees and added a 084 carb it might have been the other way around. But with the numbers I used it was not a good swap. I believe the original designers were onto something.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 19, 2014)

one of my 460 jugs is windowed on the intake ,it runs good


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Is the 7900 stock? Is it gonna be for sale, too?



For now 

Really doubt the owner will sell it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just to test some theories, I built a 372 BB with a 7900 piston. It was a turd compared to how it ran with a full skirt piston. Of course if I raised the exhaust up to 90 degrees and added a 084 carb it might have been the other way around. But with the numbers I used it was not a good swap. I believe the original designers were onto something.


R&D


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Really doubt the owner will sell it.


 I won't be selling mine anytime soon... I'm shipping it to Randy in the very near future.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 19, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I like a sloped transfer as well. I don't have proof that it makes a difference, but it seems to work well. I thought about putting finger ports in my piped 390XP, but chickened out, lol. Ever tried them in a 390?



How much blowdown you have?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 19, 2014)

Have you fired the 064 up yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Not till the sealer cures......


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 19, 2014)

Take your time, keep it as long as you need to


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 19, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> Have you fired the 064 up yet?


I fire mine up all the time. Inside the garage of course, with no ventilation. Piss rev the hell out of it. Don't know if I'll ever get the H1R stench out of there. 

Someday, I'll find some time to actually cut some wood with it.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Not till the sealer cures......


 
what about he beat up one on the right?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I fire mine up all the time. Inside the garage of course, with no ventilation. Piss rev the hell out of it. Don't know if I'll ever get the H1R stench out of there.
> 
> Someday, I'll find some time to actually cut some wood with it.




Pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> what about he beat up one on the right?



Not till the sealer cures.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Not till the sealer cures.


 How did it look inside? Outsides not bad for a old saw huh.
I picked that up for $300 with 30"b&C


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> How much blowdown you have?


Too much actually. At least, that's what I'm thinking. I don't have the exact number written down, but it's something like 40*. Pipes like lots of blowdown, but I think I've actually got too much. I really don't know how much is ideal, but I'm thinking the transfers need raised some.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 19, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Too much actually. At least, that's what I'm thinking. I don't have the exact number written down, but it's something like 40*. Pipes like lots of blowdown, but I think I've actually got too much. I really don't know how much is ideal, but I'm thinking the transfers need raised some.



That is a bit much.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> That is a bit much.


The last time I was in it, I raised the exhaust to 80 and did some additional transfer work, but didn't raise them. How much would you think to be ideal? I'm thinking something between 30-35, but don't really know.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 19, 2014)

The exhaust is probably close for the bore size. I would go up 5° and try it. It probably falls off easy as is correct?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> How did it look inside? Outsides not bad for a old saw huh.
> I picked that up for $300 with 30"b&C



Fine saw. You did real good.......

If you ever need a carb kit......you'd prolly have better luck getting a new carb than finding a kit for this Bing 49.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> The exhaust is probably close for the bore size. I would go up 5° and try it. It probably falls off easy as is correct?


Yes. It did even before raising the exhaust from 85 to 80. I only recently learned that the more blowdown, the narrower the powerband. I was studying Banshee port timing, and they like 30*-32* blowdown, no more than 35*.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Fine saw. You did real good.......
> 
> If you ever need a carb kit......you'd prolly have better luck getting a new carb than finding a kit for this Bing 49.


Thanks I didn't realize it was a bing when I cleaned it out

You like the spark screen?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

I do.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 19, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. It did even before raising the exhaust from 85 to 80. I only recently learned that the more blowdown, the narrower the powerband. I was studying Banshee port timing, and they like 30*-32* blowdown, no more than 35*.



I think you would pick back up some power with less blow down.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Fine saw. You did real good.......
> 
> If you ever need a carb kit......you'd prolly have better luck getting a new carb than finding a kit for this Bing 49.


mine has a bing. get with JJ, he found kits for them a while back.


----------



## CR500 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh Lawd.......too many Clints.
> 
> This 441 is a nice damn saw. Did you get the R parts, or take the wrap handle off and replace it with a standard handlebar?



It is good to know there is more than one Clint....

It is an unpopular used name in these parts,
Clint


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. It did even before raising the exhaust from 85 to 80. I only recently learned that the more blowdown, the narrower the powerband. I was studying Banshee port timing, and they like 30*-32* blowdown, no more than 35*.



When comparing timing numbers consider stroke differences. 

The 064 BB I gave Jer is at 85/120/85


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 19, 2014)

I had to build a wood bench to set my saw on. After tomorrow, this thing may take a back seat?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

That is a nice one.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That is a nice one.


Nice is nice. Nasty is what I want.....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> When comparing timing numbers consider stroke differences.
> 
> The 064 BB I gave Jer is at 85/120/85


That's very close to where I started. It's a shame that I haven't given this saw more attention. The head and pipe from Gink are beautiful, and deserves to be dialed in.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2014)

VERY nice saw, Duane!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder if it just needed more carb?


----------



## lwn9186 (Aug 19, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> mine has a bing. get with JJ, he found kits for them a while back.



Here is the place for Bing 49 Carb Kits I sent to JJ. Have used some with no problems.

http://greendadeoutdoor.com/index.p..._65_159&product_id=247&sort=pd.name&order=ASC


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 19, 2014)

got these 2 little fella's. cant judge a book by its cover... the 012AV looks great but OMG under the covers. fuel tank full of bar oil. no wonder exhaust mesh on both ports blocked 100% air filter 3mm of saw dust on it. i don't know how it ran!! it certainly wont rust!! or maybe they thought it was a diesel?!?
and the 023 has a beautiful sun tan! even exhaust has had a go at melting the clutch cover area. no air filter bar stuffed chain and sprocket no better. but threw fuel and oil in it and it runs great.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grey said:


> No saws today.
> Tail fan and beard from the gobbler I shot this Spring, curing in salt-borax, just about ready to mount.
> A bunch of beautiful flitch-sawn cherry that is slowly working it's way towards becoming a bed.
> Sharpening broadheads for upcoming deer season.
> That's enough for me right now.


Hey,,, I was wondering what happened to my bar stool,,, just noticed That buck deer mount of yours is wearing it!!!

That is a beautiful mount,,,I dont b lame ya,,,, I'm getting ready myself,,, got three food plolts to till and replant for the fall season in a week or so!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 20, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What is the best method to seal the connections?


3M Scotch-kote is good


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Not till the sealer cures......


Randall speakin of sealer Ive got some good chit I want you to try,,,,


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 20, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> None of this third one yet. I'll have to get them all together for a group pic. Here are my two keepers.
> 
> I have no finished pics of my shelf queen. It's almost finished here.
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff brad. I just missed out on a 08s that was badly needing a resto. Wanted to make it into a nice shelf queen. [emoji20]


----------



## weimedog (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like this?????
> 
> View attachment 364269


 
Ahhh...trying to make a two port setup (Stihl) run like a good quad port machine... (Husqvarna?) Wonder if that concept works on a 272? Awesome looking work all fun aside! For chits & grins going to try something similar to a open port Husqvarna 55 cylinder.... for no particular reason than to try and get that poor old 55 to skunk one of Bob's 350/346 based saws. Going to use the ugliest plastic I can find to cover it up too..


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

weimedog said:


> Ahhh...trying to make a two port setup (Stihl) run like a good quad port machine... (Husqvarna?) Wonder if that concept works on a 272? Awesome looking work all fun aside! For chits & grins going to try something similar to a open port Husqvarna 55 cylinder.... for no particular reason than to try and get that poor old 55 to skunk one of Bob's 350/346 based saws. Going to use the ugliest plastic I can find to cover it up too..



I've got a two port, 60cc Husky that will run right with any 4 port engine I've seen. It has those same trenches in the jug.......and is a saw that I use as a everyday worksaw. The trick is to keep the crankcase tight by not hogging stuff out. Be careful of intake height too. Lowing the intake too much will kill transfer flow. Think about what happens from the time the intake closes.......until the transfers open........


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice clean 359 that needs a top-end. My bother got my last one and I miss it... This-un-ll work!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

Damn Don......that is a very nice one. 

Contact Randy at Weedeater Man. Ask him if those Hyway kits are fixed. They had some issues with the plating, but were so much better than the OEM jug on that saw......a real closed port design.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a two port, 60cc Husky that will run right with any 4 port engine I've seen. It has those same trenches in the jug.......and is a saw that I use as a everyday worksaw. The trick is to keep the crankcase tight by not hogging stuff out. Be careful of intake height too. Lowing the intake too much will kill transfer flow. Think about what happens from the time the intake closes.......until the transfers open........


  I hear you. And thanks for the heads up! That "intake" game we play works better with larger case volumes relative to displacement. (OR more square to under square bore & stroke than typical saws). like those big old Jonney's, doesn't it. Smaller cases volume/displacement ratio with faster pressure rises in the crank case might be better with your "shape" mod and or bigger carb? Motorcycles guys had all that volume in the reed block... and a reed valve to make their life easier!

That poor MS660 on the bench, it pretty much conformed to the curvature of the skidder tire! Have to give that Stihl kudo's.... the case & cylinder survived! Nothing else did.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

Great post........and it shows that you are a thinker.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 20, 2014)

Work in progress, i'm just waiting for a few parts (carb kit, fuel line, etc.). The squish seems to be perfect without base gasket on this saw (.024). Can't wait to try the beast!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That is a nice one.


Agreed. I have two of them--one just overhauled, and one that just needed a carb tune. I've added outer bumper spikes to both. That required some careful shape grinding to line up the outer with the inner, but that's a piece of cake for me. You also need to grind the nylon guards to clear the lock nuts and use a 7/16" M5 bolt. I also make these by grinding one slightly longer down to 11 mm. I got both saws for less than the price of a new MS290 and I like them better. Great hobby.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Picked this 359 up for a buddy. Needs a non-cat muffler and the limiters removed...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

Clint, have you seen how we mod those cat mufflers?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Clint, have you seen how we mod those cat mufflers?


Nope. I would like to avoid buying a muffler if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

Have you got a way to braze?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Have you got a way to braze?


Maybe.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

We add this to the side.........that allows the hole to be behind the cat. 





I can't find anymore pics of how we do it........dammit.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

Send it on over.......the muffler that is.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We add this to the side.........that allows the hole to be behind the cat.


That's too simple... I think I can do that! Thanks! 

BTW, my 7900 is headed your way!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a carb for it already here waiting.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I have a carb for it already here waiting.


I tried to pay Rich for the carb and he refused the offer... Heck of a guy!! 

I think the one that comes off my saw should be sent back to him. That's the least I can do.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

I wanna see if we get the gains from the carb I'm thinking we will......


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I wanna see if we get the gains from the carb I'm thinking we will......


It will be interesting, for sure...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Damn Don......that is a very nice one.
> 
> Contact Randy at Weedeater Man. Ask him if those Hyway kits are fixed. They had some issues with the plating, but were so much better than the OEM jug on that saw......a real closed port design.


I will Randy. Also thinking about oem 357 top-end? 

I already have a 359 Meteor piston, but will likely need a jug...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Picked this 359 up for a buddy. Needs a non-cat muffler and the limiters removed...
> View attachment 364415


Damn, that's a nice one too! You sure it has a cat?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Damn, that's a nice one too! You sure it has a cat?


Yep. It says cat right on the muffler. I looked inside and the front half is full of crap... It also had a green fuel cap when I got it.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. It says cat right on the muffler. I looked inside and the front half is full of crap... It also had a green fuel cap when I got it.


Well, it's an easy fix. Cool that you got rid of the green cap so quick!


----------



## RedFir Down (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We add this to the side.........that allows the hole to be behind the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look good Randy! The few I have done I used a Husky 266 deflector right in front of the seam attached with some low profile rivet nuts. No picture unfortunately. 
Clint if you have a rivet nut tool you might give that a try.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice walkerized 064 that was in need of a really good cleaning and contact spring.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

RedFir Down said:


> Look good Randy! The few I have done I used a Husky 266 deflector right in front of the seam attached with some low profile rivet nuts. No picture unfortunately.
> Clint if you have a rivet nut tool you might give that a try.



You have to make an opening behind the seam on the cat muffler.......sorta quick and dirty way to bypass the cat.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 20, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 364432
> View attachment 364433
> View attachment 364434
> Nice walkerized 064 that was in need of a really good cleaning and contact spring.


That is just silly


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy, I mailed a Dolmar to you today. Should have it by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> ... my 7900 is headed your way!





Mastermind said:


> I have a carb for it already here waiting.





Mastermind said:


> I wanna see if we get the gains from the carb I'm thinking we will......





bryanr2 said:


> Randy, I mailed a Dolmar to you today. Should have it by tomorrow afternoon.


Don't be trying to steal my carb for your saw!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Don't be trying to steal my carb for your saw!!




Not for me. It's my BIL saw and is just a repair.


----------



## Twindad (Aug 20, 2014)

This Xl12 was given to me by my BIL. It was his dad's who recently passed away.
Cleaned the carb, replaced the fuel line, cleaned and gapped the points, and she was up and running. Put it in some white oak this evening. I love running the old homelites!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> That is just silly


Which part?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy, I mailed a Dolmar to you today. Should have it by tomorrow afternoon.



Good......I need a saw to work on.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 20, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Which part?


That muff mod.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

That was done by walker saw shop, but that is where I got the idea to do mine. 


I weld mine instead of brazing though


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> That was done by walker saw shop, but that is where I got the idea to do mine. I weld mine instead of brazing though


Loud???


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 20, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> That was done by walker saw shop, but that is where I got the idea to do mine. View attachment 364452
> View attachment 364453
> 
> I weld mine instead of brazing though


Should have cut apart the scrench and used the wrench ends for twice pipes. Conversation piece n stuff.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Loud???


Not as loud as the tri- port on the 066


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Should have cut apart the scrench and used the wrench ends for twice pipes. Conversation piece n stuff.


Now I like that idea!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 20, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Good......I need a saw to work on.


The B!tch is back!





 Bought this saw from a member here, rode hard and put up wet. It had a scored piston and SIDE tensioner. Weedeaterman hooked me up with a new Tecomec top end and Randy added a few extra bananas. Jon made it the loudest freakin' saw in the state!


----------



## big t double (Aug 20, 2014)

660 jug before and after...still needs a little work but I think it'll make a fine runner...just need a good lower end to put it on!! Used the mastermind method of transfer removal...it works well.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 20, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Not for me. It's my BIL saw and is just a repair.


"It's not mine. I'm just holding it for a friend"


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 20, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> That was done by walker saw shop, but that is where I got the idea to do mine. View attachment 364452
> View attachment 364453
> 
> I weld mine instead of brazing though


 MY .02, braze instead of weld


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

big t double said:


> 660 jug before and after...still needs a little work but I think it'll make a fine runner...just need a good lower end to put it on!! Used the mastermind method of transfer removal...it works well.
> View attachment 364475
> 
> View attachment 364479
> ...


Nice work. So what method is that? Sandpaper?


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 20, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> MY .02, braze instead of weld


I'm not saying that welding is better, I just have a lot more experience welding than brazing. It's just faster and easier for me


----------



## big t double (Aug 20, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Nice work. So what method is that? Sandpaper?


Yessir I used 120 then 150 and then some scotchbrite. I think I'm gonna hit it with some 320 and scotchbrite again. Mastermind posted a how to a while back...before that I used acid and wet sanded by hand. F that.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 20, 2014)

big t double said:


> 660 jug before and after...still needs a little work but I think it'll make a fine runner...just need a good lower end to put it on!!


stihls066 has one he's trying to sell... No jug.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-660-project.261800/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms660-project.261796/


----------



## RedFir Down (Aug 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You have to make an opening behind the seam on the cat muffler.......sorta quick and dirty way to bypass the cat.


Right, I dont know why I said in "front" of the seam (dyslexic I guess). I should have said the cylinder side of the seam.
Are those rivet nuts still working out good for you Randy?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 21, 2014)

still got the 012av on the bench. pretty much full stripped down for a "once in 30 years clean". managed to snap a ring and loose a c clip. so straight to bed b4 any thing else turns to ****. happy as a pig in **** tho the stihl dealer had the all the parts in stock.. even the stop switch!
got some bits too for the 023 which is waiting next in line.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Aug 21, 2014)

Picked up the benefit auction saw tonight. Here is what I picked up 

261cm with 16 inch bar 2 .325 (safety) chains 6 pack oil (so the new owner gets the extra warranty) scabbard and case. Sure was a long drive home with this thing sitting in my back seat quietly haunting me. I think I heard it say send me to Tennessee and get me to run properly.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Aug 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention before I got there a person traded in a 346xp oe 2 stihl 034s and some old JD saw I didn't even look at but he picked up a stihl 391 to replace these saws.  The 346 started and ran great and the owner already had it sitting on the rack for sale. If I was a husky guy I would of picked it up. I did pick it up and give it the once over and everything look good. Just a little fading on the top cover. Someone will get a nice oe for a good price with a used bar and chain


----------



## f1100turbo (Aug 21, 2014)

Ms440 piston pin cir clip exited stage left.




Ms361 case up resto.




TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## big t double (Aug 21, 2014)

I liked because of the 361...I don't mean to like the wrecked 440 cylinder...that sucks.


----------



## f1100turbo (Aug 21, 2014)

big t double said:


> I liked because of the 361...I don't mean to like the wrecked 440 cylinder...that sucks.


lol no offense takin. 

I've got a second ms361 case up resto to but need a donor parts saw to complete.





TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## Kfd518 (Aug 21, 2014)

No chainsaws on mine at the moment.
Just finished piston and cylinder on ms 192t. Had a ts 400 in for bearings and seals, found another clutch side case half eaten by some little things that resemble BB's to small to be any bearing on this machine. And just got another Ts400 in for bearings and seals, possibly P/C as well.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 21, 2014)

HS 74 Hedgetrimmer carb waiting on parts.
What i have been doing is putting lots of stuff on my bought cheap metal shelves.
It was a plant nursery/greenhouse rack.

5 moveable shelves 2' X 5' and 7' high.
It has wheels and a tow arm. you can hook it to a golf cart and go. All galvanized steel.

This thing holds a ton of stuff, i have all my boat parts, wireing, and props on 1 shelf and off the lathe bench.
I can see the floor in places and still have 1 1/2 shelves empty.
I found 2 large bags of once fired 12 and 20 ga. hulls i forgot about.

I am now figuring how many chainsaws will fit on a shelf.


----------



## f1100turbo (Aug 23, 2014)

Waiting for snail mail to arrive with my worm gear. [emoji106] 



TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2014)

It's alive!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2014)

Had this thing on here for a few days.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like 7900's... what all did you do to it?


mdavlee said:


> Had this thing on here for a few days.


Poor thing looks scared! 

I gutted my muffler and added a Husky 288 deflector on mine, opposite the stock opening. I'll let Randy open it up some more if he thinks it needs it.

I got me a new toy today, too. It's between the ported 2172 and the ported MS261...


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's my muffler mod on my 7900..


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I like 7900's... what all did you do to it?Poor thing looks scared!
> 
> I gutted my muffler and added a Husky 288 deflector on mine, opposite the stock opening. I'll let Randy open it up some more if he thinks it needs it.
> 
> I got me a new toy today, too. It's between the ported 2172 and the ported MS261...



It got a 372 xtorq carb and a different piston.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> It got a 372 xtorq carb and a different piston.


What's different about the piston?... and how's it run compared to the Zama carb?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> What's different about the piston?... and how's it run compared to the Zama carb?



It seems to have better throttle response. We wanted to use a different piston for what we're doing with the saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2014)

That muffler mod will be fine on yours Clint. Did you remove the guts too?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That muffler mod will be fine on yours Clint. Did you remove the guts too?


Yep. I gutted my muffler and added a Husky 288 deflector. You might have to open the hole up a little.


----------



## Brush Ape (Aug 24, 2014)

*"What's on your bench?"*

Including 246 pound Ape, 541 lbs. 




​


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 24, 2014)

The saw need just a clutch bearing, and it's gonna be a great runner! 190 PSI, pretty good for a "free" saw


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like my 012AV is going to be sitting on my bench a few more nites. 
1 of the 12 needle rollers from the big end dropped out on assembly which I didn't notice. 
Ran for 5 sec before jamming the crank against the casing [emoji31][emoji37]


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd like to throw my 394 on the bench and do a base gasket delete. Should I use anything besides sealant? Just ordered an 8t sprocket. Hope to gain a little more than the MM.
(I did do a ton of searching and found very mixed answers)


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 24, 2014)

A little 028 action


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

I put my 046 back together last night. Might even run it today.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> I'd like to throw my 394 on the bench and do a base gasket delete. Should I use anything besides sealant? Just ordered an 8t sprocket. Hope to gain a little more than the MM.
> (I did do a ton of searching and found very mixed answers)


You MUST measure the squish first.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> You MUST measure the squish first.



I've never seen a 394/5 get too tight without a gasket but I still check any way.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2014)

MS660, MS260, and MS261 are all too tight without a gasket.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> MS660, MS260, and MS261 are all too tight without a gasket.



I meant the 394/5 and didn't quote the guy up there.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 25, 2014)

For cons, i don't really like sealants, in this case, i used a really thin gasket paper sheet (0.006, a little les when the cylinder is tighened on the case). It's cleaner, and easy to remove.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 25, 2014)

How is a sealed jug dealt with when you need to disassemble the saw?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 25, 2014)

OK, so what's on Randy's bench now? Too many German saws, need to see some Swedish mag!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> How is a sealed jug dealt with when you need to disassemble the saw?



Depending on what sealer was used it will come off by hand or a razor blade scraper. Less mess than an old paper gasket leaves.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> You MUST measure the squish first.



I got .060

Really appreciate you guys sharing your knowledge. So the 394 is officially on the bench right now.  Can't imagine why one would need more grunt than this thing has, wait, did I just say that?


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 25, 2014)

0.060 squish is a lot are most huskies like that? My 066 with a gasket was .018


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> 0.060 squish is a lot are most huskies like that? My 066 with a gasket was .018



Most aren't that big.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Just remeasured and it's .060. Pulled about 155 on comp. Sooo, should be fine to X the gasket? I did use a Meteor 395 slug, would that make a difference?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Just remeasured and it's .060. Pulled about 155 on comp. Sooo, should be fine to X the gasket? I did use a Meteor 395 slug, would that make a difference?



The gasket is usually .015" or so. You'll be fine.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 25, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> Just remeasured and it's .060. Pulled about 155 on comp. Sooo, should be fine to X the gasket? I did use a Meteor 395 slug, would that make a difference?


Man, if you could get that down to .020 you would have some hella compression. Not sure if it would help or hurt your port timing, that's for someone else to answer. Otherwise the base gasket delete would work out fine


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Most aren't that big.



If I had a nickel for every time I heard that!


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 25, 2014)

I triaged an Echo CS 360T that took a high dive. Put that on eBay and then disassembled a Stihl MS290. That would've gone faster if I hadn't broken the tip of my T-27 scrench in the engine mount screw. A bit of dremel work later and with the help of a cold chisel and hammer, got it apart. Grrr! The case on that saw is broken and I'm not decided whether to fix it (in the area of the bucking spike) or just move to the next good case in my pile. I have a cylinder kit for a 290 from a new vendor and I want a cheap saw to put it in so it doesn't eat my lunch if it goes south.
This engine had a cylinder and piston head that was all peened up but I haven't found anything missing. Circlips intact, no piston locator pins missing, etc. Wonder if something broke off the plug? (the plug was missing if I recall). The bearings are fine and cages intact, but oddly one bearing fell off the crank while I was removing the piston. Seems to be all Stihl parts but the saw almost looked like it had been apart as the sealant was messy and didn't look factory nice. I quit and ate supper...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Man, if you could get that down to .020 you would have some hella compression. Not sure if it would help or hurt your port timing, that's for someone else to answer. Otherwise the base gasket delete would work out fine



It would be ideal like that. It will get compression up to a nice 175-180.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We add this to the side.........that allows the hole to be behind the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what I found... 


Mastermind said:


> I poked a hole in the area behind the divider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Randy, what's up with the square hole as opposed to round or oblong?


----------



## big t double (Aug 26, 2014)

It's hip to be square


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 26, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Here's my muffler mod on my 7900..
> 
> View attachment 364931
> 
> View attachment 364932


whats the part number on the deflector/spark arrestor screen? (Husky I presume?)


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> whats the part number on the deflector/spark arrestor screen? (Husky I presume?)





2000ssm6 said:


> 503 07 83-01 Deflector
> 503 40 56-01 Screen
> 
> These are off my IPL.....





blsnelling said:


> I ordered one of each deflector just to see what the difference was for myself. The width and opening area is smaller on the left one. The larger one on the right is for a 288. I'm not sure what model the other is for.


Mine actually looked like the one on the left when I started... I thought it was for a 288, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 26, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Mine actually looked like the one on the left when I started... I thought it was for a 288, but now I'm not sure.


I like the one on the right...more is better


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 26, 2014)

The one on the right is for a 288, the one on the left is (I think) for a Husky 61. That's the one I have...


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

Gasket is out, which was .024. It looks as though my exhaust gasket was leaking. Is there anything I can do to seal it up or bite the bullet? 8T sprocket came in the mail today so I'm a little antsy to get it back together.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2014)

Randy, I expected to see a pic of YOU on the bench. I heard that you needed a little R&R, lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm feeling a little better Brad........pretty sure I'm gonna make it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 365503


Looks like a Thumper....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2014)

Big saw award. lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Looks like a Thumper....




that'd be my thumper. Biggest one I own.


----------



## Termite (Aug 27, 2014)

The only thing more fun than putting a new wiring harness on one of these is trying to get everything working after someone else put a new wiring harness on it.


----------



## glock37 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dealer Called and ask for me to stop and says he has a ms880 that they replaced cyl and piston but still making noise

I tore in too it look what I found ?

they have to talk to cust to see if they what to get it repaired 

bearings ,gaskets ,seals and a good cleaning , cyl and piston are new oem

saw is in great condition

cust uses it for milling


----------



## SCTREEGUY (Aug 29, 2014)

Got my mastermind 346ne in the mail from Randy can't wait until Tuesday!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 29, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Dealer Called and ask for me to stop and says he has a ms880 that they replaced cyl and piston but still making noise
> 
> I tore in too it look what I found ?
> 
> ...



I'd like to have the top end if it's a cast muffler saw. I know a crank will be $350-400 plus the labor.


----------



## glock37 (Aug 29, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I'd like to have the top end if it's a cast muffler saw. I know a crank will be $350-400 plus the labor.


Cust hasn't gotten back to the Dealer yet he got 600 in the topend so far

whats bearings ,gaskets set and crank going for these days ?

im doing the labor on it


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 29, 2014)

Dealer cost is about 275.00


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup. Expensive stuff for sure.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 364432
> View attachment 364433
> View attachment 364434
> Nice walkerized 064 that was in need of a really good cleaning and contact spring.


This saw has been done for a while, it's my uncles saw. He had seen how I remove the baffles inside the muffler so he wanted them gone on his also.
Fired the saw, I told him it sounded lean, he didn't listen. He made two cuts and the muffler, which had been sandblasted, turned blue from heat. Checked rpm it's turning 15k. I tried to adjust carb and he wouldn't let me because he thinks I'm trying to make his saw slower than mine LOL.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 29, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> This saw has been done for a while, it's my uncles saw. He had seen how I remove the baffles inside the muffler so he wanted them gone on his also.
> Fired the saw, I told him it sounded lean, he didn't listen. He made two cuts and the muffler, which had been sandblasted, turned blue from heat. Checked rpm it's turning 15k. I tried to adjust carb and he wouldn't let me because he thinks I'm trying to make his saw slower than mine LOL.



Hopefully he'll listen before he melts the piston and kills the cylinder.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope so too because it's a strong runner! Walker can build a nice saw.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Holley 3310, an MSD Pro-Billet HEI, parts from a Tilly HL, and a Super 250 short block sitting on my bench. 

Gary


----------



## treesmith (Aug 31, 2014)

My bench is 12,000+ miles away 

I miss it


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

treesmith said:


> My bench is 12,000+ miles away
> 
> I miss it



I got a case half for the 262XP. So we'll do a bit of work on your saw......in your absence.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I got a case half for the 262XP. So we'll do a bit of work on your saw......in your absence.


Woot Woot!!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 31, 2014)

My 028 returned from "vacation" in Tennessee with a little attitude, and a lot of compression. Spent a little time on the bench last night getting a new Elasto-Start rope and handle. Makes life easier for the old man that owns it.....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

That's a fine idea Duane.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That's a fine idea Duane.


Not sure what you do to pi$$ these things off? They come home barking and biteing. Had to do the same to my 038...


----------



## nbouley010 (Aug 31, 2014)

First saw I personally own and am working on to get back into prime running shape. $50 and I just picked it up on Friday. Runs but starts kinda hard (gotta hold the throttle open) and idles a little rough after a bit of working the throttle.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to the site, and congrats on your first saw. An 026 is a nice saw. However, I think you should get the saw "checked out" before running it further. If it is not a carb issue (and it may be), it may be a vacuum leak, and that can cook your powerhead fast. Please get the saw checked out before running it further.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

Off the bench and into the dirt.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Off the bench and into the dirt.



Yea, but Jon likes to sharpen chains???!!! How many teeth on that? About 400?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

Well......it is semi skip.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 31, 2014)

If it wasn't cuttin' so fast he may have been able to "save it" there at the end


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

He just had to spin up a loop for that big ass bar.


----------



## nbouley010 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome mike. I'm doing my research and checking stuff out. Only ran it the one time to see if it actually started, throttled, and idled. Compression is 155 psi so not sure if that would pertain to a vacuum leak. I'd like to work this out on my own for the experience and know how rather than bring it to a shop. There are a lot of people on here such as yourself that are a wealth of information and are willing to help, so hopefully I can get it worked out eventually with some extra advice.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 31, 2014)

A vacuum leak could be coming from the bearing seals or from one of your hoses. The leak would cause it to run lean and have the starting issues you describe. By all means check all of the hoses yourself and see it this resolves the issue, but not sure if you have the equipment to do a vacuum test to see if your seals are leaking (I don't). Compression is a separate issue, but sound like you are good to go there.

Hopefully, more knowledgeable members who have done this will chime in. I just know the symptoms that indicate you may have a leak.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Seals don't leak as commonly as you would be led to believe here on AS. 

The 026 is famous for bearing failures though.......that causes seal failure. 

I'd tear it apart for a good cleaning......check the fuel line, impulse line, and intake boot for cracks. Also, change the fuel filter (OEM only) and put a kit in the carb. 

I rarely say OEM only on anything.......I have good friends that sell aftermarket parts. But I've had some bad experiences with non OEM fuel filters.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I rarely say OEM only on anything.......I have good friends that sell aftermarket parts. But I've had some bad experiences with non OEM fuel filters.


How do the bad ones act? Fuel starvation in the cut?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Exactly


----------



## VinceGU05 (Sep 9, 2014)

Invaded by small stihls. A 201 2x 192t's 012. 011and a 010.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Seals don't leak as commonly as you would be led to believe here on AS.


I agree entirely, Randy. So many people jump straight to bad seals with almost any issue on a saw. Sure, they can and do go bad, but not like some seem to think. It's probably just due to fear of what can happen if they are leaking.


----------



## redfin (Sep 9, 2014)

[QUOTE="nbouley010, post: 4936685, member]Thanks for the welcome mike. I'm doing my research and checking stuff out. Only ran it the one time to see if it actually started, throttled, and idled. Compression is 155 psi so not sure if that would pertain to a vacuum leak. I'd like to work this out on my own for the experience and know how rather than bring it to a shop. There are a lot of people on here such as yourself that are a wealth of information and are willing to help, so hopefully I can get it worked out eventually with some extra advice.[/QUOTE]

Did you check the choke flap is closing competely?


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 9, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> It got a 372 x-torq carb and a different piston.





mdavlee said:


> It seems to have better throttle response. We wanted to use a different piston for what we're doing with the saw.


 Thanks for sharing!! I wonder how the x-torq carb compares to the Zama after it's modded? My main issue with your setup is having to use the non-HD air filter setup. Too bad there's not a way to get the air filter base to sit straight up in the factory configuration with this type of carb swap. 

I'm optimistic that the Poleman modded Zama will work out well on my Masterminded 7900...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 9, 2014)

This is on the bench at the moment. The guy who had this saw had to replace a muffler screw. It looks like he used
one from a TANK!?

Now here is the question. It is probably fixable, but is it worth fixing. The problem with getting another case half is (at least in my experience) they do not always mate up well. 
Open for suggestions here. I'd really like to get this saw fixed...but don't we all. Thanks in advance for your thoughts


----------



## nbouley010 (Sep 9, 2014)

> Did you check the choke flap is closing competely



Got the saw all up and running now. Just took some replaced lines, carb kit, filters, and some messing around


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Thanks for sharing!! I wonder how the x-torq carb compares to the Zama after it's modded? My main issue with your setup is having to use the non-HD air filter setup. Too bad there's not a way to get the air filter base to sit straight up in the factory configuration with this type of carb swap.
> 
> I'm optimistic that the Poleman modded Zama will work out well on my Masterminded 7900...


You can use the husky setup with their elbow and get the filter from them and they'll be level. I didn't try to test fit it when it was here though.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> This is on the bench at the moment. The guy who had this saw had to replace a muffler screw. It looks like he used
> one from a TANK!?
> 
> Now here is the question. It is probably fixable, but is it worth fixing. The problem with getting another case half is (at least in my experience) they do not always mate up well.
> ...



Replace case or grind it out and jb weld a heli coil in there


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Replace case or grind it out and jb weld a heli coil in there


If you JB weld it you will have to drill the JB weld in order to put a heli coil in. It seems I saw an option on a thread here for 
some type of "nut-sert" that was a good option for repairs. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> If you JB weld it you will have to drill the JB weld in order to put a heli coil in. It seems I saw an option on a thread here for
> some type of "nut-sert" that was a good option for repairs. Any other thoughts?


take a cutoff wheel and grind the threads out of the case big enough for the heli coil to fit from the side ,put some jb in the spot you ground them push the heli coil in ,then jb the outside ,bolt the muffler on to align the hole while the jb is wet ,not the best repair ,but is an alternative to case replacement


----------



## old-cat (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, it's not on my bench yet, but I'm fixin to swap a running Husky 350 for a scored 346 NE!!!!!!!!!!!!YEAH!


----------



## sunfish (Sep 9, 2014)

old-cat said:


> Well, it's not on my bench yet, but I'm fixin to swap a running Husky 350 for a scored 346 NE!!!!!!!!!!!!YEAH!


Heck of a deal there, bubba!!!


----------



## old-cat (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's some chainsaw carving guy, I told him he don't need that expensive of a saw to whack out a few pieces to carve up.


----------



## redfin (Sep 9, 2014)

Your quite the salesman.


----------



## old-cat (Sep 9, 2014)

redfin said:


> Your quite the salesman.



It's only tentative at this point. I want him to look at all the parts and different saws, then decide what he wants to do.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 9, 2014)

Yard sale husky 353 that failed the extended chainbrake test, all this with the missing muffler bolts and heat shield and gasket!!! But still has factory lines on the piston so good project.
Parts are in for that. My 2171 has waited since Aug19th for a chaincatcher!!!!! Finally arrived also. WTF!!!
BBB


----------



## nbouley010 (Sep 9, 2014)

Well this might be an interesting 2nd saw to work on but for the price ($15) couldn't pass up the garage sale.


----------



## redfin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm very eager to finsih this dude to see what the to do is with these. I plan on running it stock for a bit but it will get cut at some point.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> This is on the bench at the moment. The guy who had this saw had to replace a muffler screw. It looks like he used
> one from a TANK!?
> 
> Now here is the question. It is probably fixable, but is it worth fixing. The problem with getting another case half is (at least in my experience) they do not always mate up well.
> ...



http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-low-temperature-aluminum-welding-rods-44810.html


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice deal on that 020, my brother loves his.

What model Orange saw is that Redfin?


----------



## redfin (Sep 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> What model Orange saw is that Redfin?



Its a 288 Mike.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-low-temperature-aluminum-welding-rods-44810.html


I'm not following you. But I never was the brightest light in the hallway. I do have a small plumbers torch (not the proper name I'm sure). Is that what you are suggesting...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah.......like soldering.


----------



## redfin (Sep 10, 2014)

Those rods got some great reviews, pretty interesting.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah.......like soldering.


GREAT! Whoo hooo!


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 10, 2014)

I tried to MIG weld one, but I couldn't turn my welder down low enough. It worked out, but it looked like butt.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 10, 2014)

redfin said:


> Its a 288 Mike.



That is a big saw, should be nice when it is done.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> That is a big saw, should be nice when it is done.


They're not _that _big. I had a 797 Mac that I traded to Randy Evans... 
That's a big sumbich.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey, my ported 046 is a beast, the potential in those larger saws is incredible.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## MustangMike (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice PSI, has that saw been modified, or is that stock? Also, for my info, do you know when that saw was made (or give the 1st 4 o the SN? Thanks.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 11, 2014)

redfin said:


> Its a 288 Mike.


Big CC in a small package! One of the only saws over 60cc that I would like to have...


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 11, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Big CC in a small package! One of the only saws over 60cc that I would like to have...


I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Sep 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Very nice PSI, has that saw been modified, or is that stock? Also, for my info, do you know when that saw was made (or give the 1st 4 o the SN? Thanks.


Ill check the but im pretty sure its 130xxxxxx

It is mostly stock. Has a 046 top end on it and no base gasket. 
Squish is at .017


----------



## redfin (Sep 11, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'll keep that in mind...



You thinking of selling already?


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 11, 2014)

redfin said:


> You thinking of selling already?


The one I got from Neal ain't going nowhere, but I may have something else in the works.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 11, 2014)

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Ill check the but im pretty sure its 130xxxxxx
> 
> It is mostly stock. Has a 046 top end on it and no base gasket.
> Squish is at .017



OK, thanks, so that is a 12mm big bore, nice! If it runs like my 046 (which is now ported) you will love it.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Sep 15, 2014)

This is starting to get out of control. 
Hot a husky 55 for a check up and received a muffler mod. 
I got a box with a 084 in bits, vey tired unit needing a few bits. 
Just picked up my 08s which I would like to restore to new 
Got a 011 from eBay also needing some TLC. 
And a 012 just about finished, needing a carby kit only hopefully.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 15, 2014)

More on the bench than I want! The 066 and 046, bad gas new Piston and rings for both, need a new tank for the 064, oiler not workin right on the 088, and need a new bar tip on the other 046! 
Rough weekend


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

Had a neighbour drop off a craftsman saw that needed tuning and a good going over and dropped that off when he said Oh I have this as well, found it in the house I bought from my granddad . Does not run, well way back when it did but would leak gas everywhere. A Husqvarna 2100 CD 24" bar and chain. Old gas in the tank and the fuel line fell apart. Drained and found 2 fuel filters inside the gas thank and the retaining chain for the gas cap. Odd because I shook it and there was no sound! Looked closer and there is a sticky sludge at the bottom of the tank. New fuel filter, cleaned up and its a runner. 







It cleaned up pretty good I will try it in some wood tomorrow and send it home.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Randy if your around this is what the plug looked like after 5 tanks on the 064, 13,500 rpm fourstrokin heavy.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 15, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Hey Randy if your around this is what the plug looked like after 5 tanks on the 064, 13,500 rpm fourstrokin heavy.View attachment 368477


That is scary... But I'm a chicken.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 15, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> That is scary... But I'm a chicken.


What scares me is that it four strokes all the time unless you have it dogged in.
For all you guys that tune only by ear, keep an eye on your plug too!


----------



## SquareFile (Sep 15, 2014)

13,500.....I assume you don't have the CDIC coil?


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have not changed it, but it has had little monkey fingers in the mix too


----------



## SquareFile (Sep 15, 2014)

Its good to know the coil you have.

Rev limiter can be mistaken for 4 stroking


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 15, 2014)

It was smoking quite a bit when fired up from cold and four stroking a lot at 13,200 when I got it back from Randy. I did add another exhaust port and that brought it up to 13,500. I don't think it's the rev limiter, I have a good idea what it should sound like, but I have been wrong before. What rpm did the limiter cut them off at?


----------



## big t double (Sep 15, 2014)

12.5 to 13 I believe but I could be off...don't think they let it go to 13.5...that plug looked like it was run pretty lean.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 15, 2014)

Testing my new tach holder on my mastermind 660. Love it!
I love reading rpms. Now the tach can stay on the saw and can be switched to another saw if I wanted to.


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> Testing my new tach holder on my mastermind 660. Love it!
> I love reading rpms. Now the tach can stay on the saw and can be switched to another saw if I wanted to.



WOW Shawn! Where can I get one?!


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 15, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> WOW Shawn! Where can I get one?!



It was made by a guy named Jabroni. I think he came from India?


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 15, 2014)

Dieselshawn said:


> It was made by a guy named Jabroni. I think he came from India?


 Dammed imported junk! Is it at least German Engineered?


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't see made in Germany on it. Just jabroni (c). The clamp itself says china.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Hey Randy if your around this is what the plug looked like after 5 tanks on the 064, 13,500 rpm fourstrokin heavy.View attachment 368477



That "looks" scary lean. 

Did you kill it in a cut, then pull the plug? 

If not, you won't get a good reading. 

If you pulled it after idling......it might need more fuel on the low side. 

I like 13,200 on those saws. Big saw, big wood, lots of fuel.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That "looks" scary lean.
> 
> Did you kill it in a cut, then pull the plug?
> 
> ...


Where you been Hoss, out building fence?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Where you been Hoss, out building fence?



Nope.......been in the shop churning out bad ass chainsaws. 

AS has stopped sending notifications regularly. I've sorta lost track of all the threads I was following.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 16, 2014)

I was unable to post for about 2 days, seemed like there were no new posts. Now that is it back the site has new Colors!

Perhaps they did an update.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 16, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I was unable to post for about 2 days, seemed like there were no new posts. Now that is it back the site has new Colors!
> 
> Perhaps they did an update.



I think they added a dual port muffler cover ,the site is faster now ...........


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello Brian.......you should be getting a 460 jug in the mail in a couple of days.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hello Brian.......you should be getting a 460 jug in the mail in a couple of days.



Get your van figured out ? Need me throw an alternator on the ups ?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if it is the alt. or the computer.


----------



## old-cat (Sep 16, 2014)

This computer controlled age is Soooo WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure if it is the alt. or the computer.



i may have them both parts if need them ,if light is coming and going sounds like alt though or a slipping belt though ,does it stay running if pull the positive cable off when it is running ?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree. 

The van has 305,000 miles on it and runs like a new one.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> i may have them both parts if need them ,if light is coming and going sounds like alt though or a slipping belt though ,does it stay running if pull the positive cable off when it is running ?



I just replaced the belt, tensioner, and idler with a Gates system that in an upgrade. Very nice setup too. It's not slipping.

I checked the voltage, and it's at 14.2 volts. Everything I see is good.......but the damn alt. light is coming on.


----------



## old-cat (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I agree.
> 
> The van has 305,000 miles on it and runs like a new one.



My 21 year old Ford Ranger is the best running set of wheels I've ever had and I'm the second owner.


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just replaced the belt, tensioner, and idler with a Gates system that in an upgrade. Very nice setup too. It's not slipping.
> 
> I checked the voltage, and it's at 14.2 volts. Everything I see is good.......but the damn alt. light is coming on.


Bridge rectifier in the alternator is going/gone. Put the Multimeter on the AC scale and then read the voltage. It should not give you a reading.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Bridge rectifier in the alternator is going/gone. Put the Multimeter on the AC scale and then read the voltage. It should not give you a reading.



Sounds like you know what you are talking about friend. 

I'll just replace the alternator tomorrow.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Sounds like you know what you are talking about friend.
> 
> I'll just replace the alternator tomorrow.


Look for a place that can test them. Then, if you have a warranty claim, you can prove to them that it has quit working properly.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2014)

I had the alt. tested.......it tests good. But that is for a second on a machine. The light comes on after about a half mile.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 16, 2014)

What's on my bench?

A Poulan (Pooolawn in TN) SD25CVA that I picked up in Idaho about 8 weeks ago in a $100 nine saw lot. 

I dumped the stinky gas, pulled fresh 40:1 non ethaol through the system, fueled it up, and we have lift off. Just need to do some fine tuning.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 16, 2014)

The rectifier is a good place to look. On one that is dying heat will effect it.

Check all those ground straps. They connect the motor, dash, trans, etc to the frame and battery ground.
They cause all sorts of strange issues.

Give me a good 4bbl carb, a 1 wire HEI distributor, a good simple AC unit and hand crank windows.

On my bench is the wifes alarm clock. One with the 2 bells on top.
You fix one thing around the house then you are expected to fix everything!


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That "looks" scary lean.
> 
> Did you kill it in a cut, then pull the plug?
> 
> ...


No I did not, but I usually blip the throttle a little and shut it off. I fattened it up a quarter turn I'll check it when I get a chance to do some cuttin. And yes it was in some big wood 28" bar buried in burr oak/white oak every cut


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 16, 2014)

20 trees like this, a few were bigger, about 18 or 20 more to go.


----------



## TheManOfStihl (Sep 16, 2014)

On my bench this week is an MS170 that won't oil, MS250 that won't run right, McCulloch PM700 with a fuel leak, and an 029 that's low on power.

MS170 oil hose wasn't seated very well in the oil pump housing, and the filter was mostly plugged.
MS250 needs a carburetor.
PM700 needs the fuel tank gasket (or gasket sealer... probably gasket sealer).
029 scuffed up piston.

These will keep me busy.

Also on the bottom of the bench is my 064. I broke a piece of the mag casting where the jug seats. Not a real happy camper at this point. Does anyone know what you weld mag with? Will an aluminum MIG welder do the job with a skilled operator?


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Sounds like you know what you are talking about friend.
> 
> I'll just replace the alternator tomorrow.


It used to be you could take it to a shop and they would rebuild it or give you one from the repaired pile. Now its a disposable society. This is one reason I like this place. Many would toss an old saw and just buy new.. silly bastards!


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 16, 2014)

TheManOfStihl said:


> On my bench this week is an MS170 that won't oil, MS250 that won't run right, McCulloch PM700 with a fuel leak, and an 029 that's low on power.
> 
> MS170 oil hose wasn't seated very well in the oil pump housing, and the filter was mostly plugged.
> MS250 needs a carburetor.
> ...


Tig weld if anything.


----------



## TheManOfStihl (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Deets. TIG weld with an aluminum filler rod, or is there a special alloy that is required for mag? Don't have access to a TIG welder, but if MIG absolutely will not work, I might find a TIG welder.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hard to say about the mig, you just don't have the control that you do with tig. Never welded mag, but when in doubt I usually use stainless. It works well with many different alloys


----------



## Merc1973 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a few projects on the bench.

Getting the 031av cleaned up and refreshed. 


Repowering my old Giant Vac push blower. I hate Briggs engines. In goes the $99 6.5hp HF engine.





Put a new carburetor on my old 80's Japanese leaf blower (Kawasaki TA51 engine). This blower works better than most new ones.


----------



## Deane Hartford (Sep 17, 2014)

TheManOfStihl said:


> Thanks Deets. TIG weld with an aluminum filler rod, or is there a special alloy that is required for mag? Don't have access to a TIG welder, but if MIG absolutely will not work, I might find a TIG welder.




I have never done it but I work with and learned welding from people that have welded magnesium. Welding magnesium is trickier than aluminum. You won't be able to use stainless filler or aluminum. You can mig weld, but the wire might cost as much as the saw depending on the size roll you can get. As deets said tig welding would be your best bet if you could find someone that can do it.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nuffin on my bench.... Cause it's on Randy's bench [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 17, 2014)

Waiting to go in,,,,,
The other is a cracked 53 block,,,


----------



## CR500 (Sep 17, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 368916
> Waiting to go in,,,,,
> The other is a cracked 53 block,,,


The un-repairable block huh? At least you did not experience the killer dowel pin


----------



## redfin (Sep 17, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 368916
> Waiting to go in,,,,,
> The other is a cracked 53 block,,,



I wanna see your bench if it can hold that block good work.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 368916
> Waiting to go in,,,,,
> The other is a cracked 53 block,,,


You going to put a common rail in or did they just put the turbo and manifold on the 24 valve?


----------



## redfin (Sep 17, 2014)

This one cleared my bench today. Got to put it in some wood and now understand why these things are reveared as much.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 17, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> You going to put a common rail in or did they just put the turbo and manifold on the 24 valve?


No, its 2000, and my truck in a 99, common rail showed up in 2003.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 17, 2014)

KDP is done on the old block and will do the new ever thou its not a offshore block.


CR500 said:


> The un-repairable block huh? At least you did not experience the killer dowel pin


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 17, 2014)

Ya, its darn heavy,, real darn heavy!!!


redfin said:


> I wanna see your bench if it can hold that block good work.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> No, its 2000, and my truck in a 99, common rail showed up in 2003.


I was looking at the manifold with the 2 back cylinders and front 4 feeding like the common rail. I guess it didn't come out of a dodge.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 17, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I was looking at the manifold with the 2 back cylinders and front 4 feeding like the common rail. I guess it didn't come out of a dodge.


Bought it in Alberta,it came from the U.S.A as a used school bus,, but the 10 buses didn't pass some test, so they sat for near 10 years and were scrapped, about 60,000 miles on it.
It has an air compressor on the other side also, and a ton of sensors not needed on the dodge. The injection pump wont work with the dodge ECM.
So its not a straight swap.
BBB


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> Bought it in Alberta,it came from the U.S.A as a used school bus,, but the 10 buses didn't pass some test, so they sat for near 10 years and were scrapped, about 60,000 miles on it.
> It has an air compressor on the other side also, and a ton of sensors not needed on the dodge. The injection pump wont work with the dodge ECM.
> So its not a straight swap.
> BBB


I seen those sensors on the turbo side and it hit me it wasn't a dodge application


----------



## Merc1973 (Sep 17, 2014)

redfin said:


> This one cleared my bench today. Got to put it in some wood and now understand why these things are reveared as much.
> View attachment 368923



Nice, care to share any details?


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 17, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


TheManOfStihl said:


> Thanks Deets. TIG weld with an aluminum filler rod, or is there a special alloy that is required for mag? Don't have access to a TIG welder, but if MIG absolutely will not work, I might find a TIG welder.



You need magnesium filler rod to do it right. TIG FOR SURE. Find a good welding shop or just find a replacement case. The fab work may cost more!


----------



## TheManOfStihl (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you Four Paws, I will consider that. Getting a replacement case is probably the way to go. Sigh....


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

redfin said:


> This one cleared my bench today. Got to put it in some wood and now understand why these things are reveared as much.
> View attachment 368923


Now all you need to do is get it ported and you'll be set.


----------



## redfin (Sep 18, 2014)

Its funny you mention this. I was thinking of asking you for some numbers.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

redfin said:


> Its funny you mention this. I was thinking of asking you for some numbers.


No problem. It may be a day or two before I'm home to give you all of them from the 3 I did.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 20, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Had a neighbour drop off a craftsman saw that needed tuning and a good going over and dropped that off when he said Oh I have this as well, found it in the house I bought from my granddad . Does not run, well way back when it did but would leak gas everywhere. A Husqvarna 2100 CD 24" bar and chain. Old gas in the tank and the fuel line fell apart. Drained and found 2 fuel filters inside the gas thank and the retaining chain for the gas cap. Odd because I shook it and there was no sound! Looked closer and there is a sticky sludge at the bottom of the tank. New fuel filter, cleaned up and its a runner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just so you know. Your saw is an 1100 with a 2100 recoil


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 20, 2014)

Should I clean this before I work on it???







Guy dropped it off and said its yours, free, needs a carb kit!!!


----------



## Rockjock (Sep 20, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> Just so you know. Your saw is an 1100 with a 2100 recoil





westcoaster90 said:


> Just so you know. Your saw is an 1100 with a 2100 recoil


Are you sure? I ask because looking at the 1000 they gas and oil caps do not line up, and the air filter is different. I dunno my friend. What I do know is it needs a carb kit, choke lever, tank vent, fuel line for now to run good.

At second blush and the IPL I think you are right! the different carb, airfilter and full wrap handle were options.


----------



## Deane Hartford (Sep 20, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> Should I clean this before I work on it???
> View attachment 369380
> View attachment 369381
> 
> ...



That's awesome. Looks like it was never used.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 20, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> Should I clean this before I work on it???
> View attachment 369380
> View attachment 369381
> 
> ...



That dirty old saw, don't even waste your time on that old clunker.
I've been needing one for parts...
Good grief! That is an eye popper, and free!


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my 066 piston today, it's a KS piston. I didn't know KS still made stuff for STIHL. I'll measure height tomorrow, see how it compares


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 23, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> Should I clean this before I work on it???
> View attachment 369380
> View attachment 369381
> 
> ...


What an excellent score as stated looks unused


----------



## big t double (Sep 23, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Got my 066 piston today, it's a KS piston. I didn't know KS still made stuff for STIHL. I'll measure height tomorrow, see how it compares


Runnin yet?


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 23, 2014)

big t double said:


> Runnin yet?


No, not yet. The new piston is .016" shorter, so I'll run it with no gasket. Need to pick up some yamabond tomorrow. I did grind all the windows out and put the piston and new carb boot on though.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Sep 26, 2014)

back onto this one tonite.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 26, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> No, not yet. The new piston is .016" shorter, so I'll run it with no gasket. Need to pick up some yamabond tomorrow. I did grind all the windows out and put the piston and new carb boot on though.


Where do you pick up the yamabond locally?


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 26, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Where do you pick up the yamabond locally?


Most power sports dealers carry it, or places that work on quads, dirt bikes, snowmobiles.


----------



## old-cat (Sep 26, 2014)

Just spent the whole day doing my "conservative" port job on my second MS461. When you don't have buckets of money, this makes a very nice jump in power!
.010" off the cylinder base to make .020" squish gap, opened the exhaust port exit side then blended the sides, removed the lip at the cylinder end of the ex port and put in a large bevel, removed the lip at the floor of the intake port and radiused the transfer port entry. Then port matched the muffler.
Now I can't do a bloody bit more cause it needs new rings. The clown I got it from must have been running it without an air filter, the intake side of the cylinder and piston skirt are severely scratched up.


----------



## big t double (Sep 28, 2014)

Been off work the last couple days for family stuff so I went in yesterday to pickup some home work....not really my "bench" but close enough.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 30, 2014)

Got this in on Monday from the powder coat guy. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 30, 2014)

Speaking of the powder coat guy.......I have three NOS 064s on the bench. One is his.....

His saw is 100% NOS........not a single used part in it.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't spoil the monkey.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of the powder coat guy.......I have three NOS 064s on the bench. One is his.....
> 
> His saw is 100% NOS........not a single used part in it.


GOOD GRAVY! Not one, not two but THREE! Jumping jeepers, that's pretty amazing!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 30, 2014)

It's Scott Kunz's fault. 

His bad ass 064s have started a 064 craze.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my work cut out for me trying and restore this old girl [emoji15]








First step. See if I can get it to run properly. Then either flip it or restore.


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 8, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Got my work cut out for me trying and restore this old girl [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My neighbor has a Stihl weedeater with one of those engines mounted on it!!!
I had its brother and its now near Bend Ore. Will post up a pic later.
BBB


----------



## blk05crew (Oct 9, 2014)

Working on this 4200 tonight. New fuel line and cleaned the carbon or of the muffler.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It's Scott Kunz's fault.
> 
> His bad ass 064s have started a 064 craze.


 
Does that saw have a 660 jug on it?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> Does that saw have a 660 jug on it?



Not that I know of.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2014)

I've run one of Tree Monkey's 064s. It was amazing!


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 9, 2014)

In response to VinceGU05's post,,,
And no I dont want this on my bench, its a beast and very heavy!!!
Its also seized from living outside.

BBB


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 9, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I've run one of Tree Monkey's 064s. It was amazing!



I just picked up a 064 project saw yesterday, havent dug into it but has slight scoring,,, winter project, and what to do with two!!!
Maybe time to start trying my porting skills,,,LOL
BBB


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 10, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> I just picked up a 064 project saw yesterday, havent dug into it but has slight scoring,,, winter project, and what to do with two!!!
> Maybe time to start trying my porting skills,,,LOL
> BBB


Let me know when you decide to sell the brake handle...


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 10, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Let me know when you decide to sell the brake handle...


Probably going to make this one of my first attempts on porting, for what I paid I got nothing to loose.
Took 10 days tracking this guy on CL to get the saw,, he is 69 and still falling!!!
If I grenade it will PM you. I will also check at my MA&PA saw shop for you, in a few day as am at my cabin for turkey days(Thanksgiving Canada)
BBB


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of the powder coat guy.......I have three NOS 064s on the bench. One is his.....
> 
> His saw is 100% NOS........not a single used part in it.


Pictures you know or it didnt happen! Wonder who the other two belong to?[emoji6]


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2014)

Well......one is yours......and one is mine. 

No pics until we are completely done. Still gathering a few bits.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pic's ?


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well......one is yours......and one is mine.
> 
> No pics until we are completely done. Still gathering a few bits.


Good company!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Pic's ?



Are you drain bramaged?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Are you drain bramaged?


Sure make fun of the drain bramaged guy


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a small bench....


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pics you say?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got done with a Dolmar 5100S, ring job, not my favorite saw to work on...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have my lawnmower to fix.

It appears that if you sit a Mastermind 361 beside your lawnmower it wants to throw a rod on it's next use.

I don't like mowing grass anyway, besides grass will only grow so high then it falls over.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 10, 2014)

strip down on the old 08S and is starting to reveal a very flogged to death saw. servilely unmaintained saw.
i thought the clutch shoes had build up on them.. was just the remaining bits of the lining that was left lol
and this!




make the best of it and flip it i think and look for a better one!


----------



## Stihl working hard (Oct 11, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> strip down on the old 08S and is starting to reveal a very flogged to death saw. servilely unmaintained saw.
> i thought the clutch shoes had build up on them.. was just the remaining bits of the lining that was left lol
> and this!
> 
> ...


Some people don't deserve to have saws Vince


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 11, 2014)

Next project!


----------



## Brian Carlson (Oct 11, 2014)

Getting ready to finish up a husky 372 x Tora build. Then maybe move on and build a 372xp or a stihl ms460 with a big bore kit. Got too many options. Lol


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 11, 2014)

Still wondering why people don't at least clean their saws a little after they use 'em.


----------

